# RESCUE: Houston rabbits need help!



## naturestee (Jan 10, 2007)

This was posted on an email list:

If anyone can possibly help, or just pass the word--From another group, 
desperate situation for Texas bunnies: 
Last week, SPCA Houston took custody of 150 rabbits, mostly Jersey 
Woolies and fuzzy lops. As we know from the guinea-pig situation, 
there's a good chance the majority will be euthed. If anyone in the area 
has been considering rabbit adoption, this would be a good time. Also, 
the SPCA is looking for rescues who will take the bunnies in. If you 
know of any, please have them contact the SPCA as soon as possible. At 
least 20 of the bunnies are ill. 
Contact info for SPCA Houston: 
S. P. C. A. of Houston 
http://www.spcahouston.org 
900 Portway Dr 
Houston, TX 77024 
(713) 869-7722 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I checked the website but I couldn't find any info on this confiscation.


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 11, 2007)

Bump. Wish I was closer!


----------



## Haley (Jan 11, 2007)

Anyone in TX? 150 is a lot of bunnies :shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2007)

Actualy just read an email on this. They are down to 61 needing homes I believe. Waiting for permission to cross post.


----------



## Jenni (Jan 11, 2007)

Gosh! I might check it out...but I don't know if my hubby will want me to haveanother bunny...so sad though!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 21, 2007)

More info...
http://www.rabbit.org/care/budbuns.html

Anyone have any more info?


----------



## Pipp (Jan 23, 2007)

Jenni, Fuzzies and Woolies are the cutest bunnies on the planet, IMO, and they have awesome temperaments. 

Tell the hubby (truthfully) that two rabbits are actually easier (or atleast as easy) to care for than one. They keep each othercompany, you don't have to worry about keeping thementertained.  

I really wasn't impressed when Sherry bonded with Dill, she was a tempfoster bunny, but it turned out to be great. I'm worry wayless about him now and I don't need to spenda whole lot oftime with him when I'm really busy.

If you look into it, let us know how it's going! 



sas :colors:


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 23, 2007)

Has anyone on the forum dealt with this group before? 

If they were willing to send me spayed rabbits - I could possibly twistArt's arm and get him to have us meet them halfway between here andHouston (8-9 hours away). I have maybe 6-8 cages I could use to housethem and quaranntine them and then find them homes here in this area. Iwouldn't charge them for food or anything like that...

I just don't know if they'd be willing to work with me since I'm a breeder and I do NOT want unspayed rabbits.

But no one in this area raises those breeds and I rehomed one that werescued with a family....it literally saved the family...I'll have toshare about it sometime. It was a nasty divorce....kids dreading cominghome....starting to turn wild. Now the three boys and the dad all lookforward to coming home and working/playing with their rabbits (who Iunderstand are spoiled)...the fuzzy gets groomed every day.

The dad stopped by the other day with tears in his eyes...said I wasthe "miracle worker"....I told him no - he was. I just helped him findsomething to hold the family together.

Sorry - I ramble.....but my point is....I know I could find homes forthem and I can set up about 6-8 cages in another room to quarantinethem. 

Peg


----------

